# Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish



## Big Fins (17. Mai 2007)

----------


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

Und ich wusste noch nicht mal dass es solche Viecher gibt)

Gib Bescheid, wenn Du mehr Infos hast...........


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

Was für ein Fisch!


----------



## Schluchseeler (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube gnau so ein Fisch wurde bei der Sendung bei DMAX von diesem Briten in Indien? gefangen
(kommt immer for Fish n Fun)

Geiler Fsich!


----------



## bacalo (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

#hplaa Sawei,

genau das isses, was mich erfreut!

Bin begeistert, ein wahnsinns Fisch.


Habe mal spontan gegoogelt, guckst Du hier:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/reisen/thailand/thailand.html


Gruß 
nach Fernost

bacalo


----------



## Reisender (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

Her damit !!!! 

Die Pfanne ist noch heíß ......

Sowas in der Art werde ich nächste Woche aus den Wasser ziehen !!! Denn ich fahre nach Fehmarn.........

Petri dem Fänger #h#h#h#h


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

Jo, wenn der WR echt "nur" bei 25 kg liegt, hat der Fisch gute Karten!


----------



## Leif (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

Hi du,

das ist wirklich nen Brocken. mir sind auch nur tiere bis 20kg bekannt.
Mekong Haiwelse sind sonst immer die Großen.
Kann ich das foto für ein Zierfischforum verwenden, die haben teilweise gute Kontakte nach TAsien. Eventuell, kriege ich dort Infos.

Gruß leif


----------



## bacalo (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*



Schluchseeler schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube gnau so ein Fisch wurde bei der Sendung bei DMAX von diesem Briten in Indien? gefangen
> (kommt immer for Fish n Fun)
> 
> Geiler Fsich!


 

Hallo Schluchseeler,

habe diese Sendung auchin Erinnerung, denke es war dieser fabelhafte, ich schreibs mal so "Gonsch".

Ein Urzeitlicher Fisch mit einem impossanten Gebiß.

War da mal nicht ein Bericht im Blinker bzw. Fischwaid|kopfkrat.



Allzeit Petri


----------



## bacalo (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*



Reisender schrieb:


> Her damit !!!!
> 
> Die Pfanne ist noch heíß ......
> 
> ...


 

Na, 
da werd´ ich mir die Site von Baltic aber genau ansehen.

Für Fehmarn kräftiges Petri!!!!!!!!!


CIAO 
bacalo


----------



## Leif (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Der                             Chao Phraya Catfish ist zwar verwandt mit dem Giant Mekong Catfish, im Gegensatz zu diesem frisst/jagd dieser aktiv Fisch. Der Mekong dagegen frist nur Wasserpflanzen.



Hi du.
Sie fressen auch Fisch.
Mit zunehmendem Alter zwar weniger aber sie fressen sie immer noch.
Womit werden denn die meisten Mekongs in den teichanlagen gefangen?
Schau dir den Pacu an, wie oft wird er in den Anlagen auf Köderfisch gefangen?


----------



## Leif (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

Hi du.

Also ist es wie mit den asiatischen Großkarpfen die in den Anlagen vorkommen, gell?
Soweit ich weiß, fressen sie nur Algen werden aer auf Brot gefangen.
Kann ich das foto in einem anderen Forum posten (siehe oben)?

Gruß leif


----------



## J-son (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesiger Chao Phraya Catfish*

Hi,

wie kommt es dass diese Welsart bis 300kg schwer wird, aber der WR bei 25kg liegt?

@bacalo&Schluchseeler:

die Welsart aus dem DMAX-Beitrag nennt sich "Goonch", wird auch als Süsswaserhai bezeichnet.
Der "BLINKER" hatte 2003 in einer seiner Ausgaben einen Fangebericht über diese faszinierenden Fische, seitdem träume ich von einem Indien-Urlaub=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------

